# Hey all,just got back from the beach!!!!



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

left last Saturday and got home yesterday,long drive,had a wonderful time though,a much needed rest and relaxtion,but glad to be home!!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 2, 2013)

welcome back, glad you had fun.. POB has been a mess without you


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 2, 2013)

You needed some R&R Im happy for you. Glad your back.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

Yaya said:


> welcome back, glad you had fun.. POB has been a mess without you



lol I figured that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been so lonely  

I can't believe you didn't take me with


----------



## Georgia (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back buddy. Hope you had a blast. I'm going myself on the 17th to St. Augustine. Should be a great time.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've been so lonely
> 
> I can't believe you didn't take me with


I would've but......



Georgia said:


> Welcome back buddy. Hope you had a blast. I'm going myself on the 17th to St. Augustine. Should be a great time.


thanks brother!! man I had a great time,got plenty of sun,i know that


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back bro wich beach did u go?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Welcome back bro wich beach did u go?



glad to be back brother,we went to Fort Morgan Alabama,just down the road from Gulf Shores


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> glad to be back brother,we went to Fort Morgan Alabama,just down the road from Gulf Shores



Nice bro any fine women out there?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Nice bro any fine women out there?



omg yes lol!!! but my wife was there with me and she's fine as hell to lol


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Last time I went to Santa Monica omg ass every where my girl understands my wondering eyes lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Last time I went to Santa Monica omg ass every where my girl understands my wondering eyes lol



yea my eyes wondered a lot to lol


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats my girlfriend walking check out the chick jogging in background


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Thats my girlfriend walking check out the chick jogging in background



yup!! indeed man


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back Big Man!  Hope you got a little.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Welcome back Big Man!  Hope you got a little.


glad to be home brother,i tell ya,i needed that break big time


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Thats my girlfriend walking check out the chick jogging in background



Everyone say hi to 49ers imaginary girlfriend kaileen. ...
It looks like two random women on a bridge.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Everyone say hi to 49ers imaginary girlfriend kaileen. ...
> It looks like two random women on a bridge.



lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad to have you back, fine sir


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 2, 2013)

Great to hear you enyoyed the vaca bullseye.

Welcome back


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back. Always good to get a needed break. So u and alphad spent some nice time together on the beach. Some nice long walks.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes I do this as a hobby take voyeur pics of random women lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Great to hear you enyoyed the vaca bullseye.
> 
> Welcome back


yea we had fun for sure



mistah187 said:


> Welcome back. Always good to get a needed break. So u and alphad spent some nice time together on the beach. Some nice long walks.


lol



49ER said:


> Yes I do this as a hobby take voyeur pics of random women lol


ha ha!!!


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Yes I do this as a hobby take voyeur pics of random women lol



Now thats what im talking about. Up close and personal or get the fuck out.:sly:


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 2, 2013)

49ER said:


> Last time I went to Santa Monica omg ass every where my girl understands my wondering eyes lol



Everyday is a good day in SoCal brother.  I walk around with a perpetual hard on.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 2, 2013)

Bulls pics or it didn't happen.  I know your big old tattooed ass prob wears bikini briefs to beach.  We want pics NOW!!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back my brother


----------



## j2048b (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back bro! I actually went to the sand myself and it was awesome and relaxing! Glad to hear u had a good time and made it back safely!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome back Brother!  Feels good to take a break, doesn't it!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 11, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Bulls pics or it didn't happen.  I know your big old tattooed ass prob wears bikini briefs to beach.  We want pics NOW!!!


lol pictures coming soon!!



Jada said:


> Welcome back my brother


glad to be home,back to the grind though



j2048b said:


> Welcome back bro! I actually went to the sand myself and it was awesome and relaxing! Glad to hear u had a good time and made it back safely!


it was fun to be off



AlphaD said:


> Welcome back Brother!  Feels good to take a break, doesn't it!



yes brother it does,i wish I could've stayed longer,now though its back to the grind again


----------



## R1rider (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad you had fun Bullseye. I haven't been to the beach in like forever..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 12, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Glad you had fun Bullseye. I haven't been to the beach in like forever..



i try to go at least once a year,or once every other year-+


----------



## R1rider (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ yea im in MSP in the upper midwest right now. No beaches around at all, unless you count the great lake beaches which you can only enjoy for like 3 months out of the year


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 13, 2013)

R1rider said:


> ^^ yea im in MSP in the upper midwest right now. No beaches around at all, unless you count the great lake beaches which you can only enjoy for like 3 months out of the year



yea I imagine that's different from the ocean beaches lol


----------



## JM750 (Jul 13, 2013)

Bullseye Forever said:


> glad to be back brother,we went to Fort Morgan Alabama,just down the road from Gulf Shores



ooh no! You didn't come back talking funny did you? LOL. I need a beach week.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 13, 2013)

Well actually not as bad as Alabamaians lol,I'm from MIssissipp so there's not that much difference ha ha


----------

